# canidae grain free to totw wetlands...a downgrade?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

thinking of rotating to totw to give shane some new protein.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Not a downgrade at all. 

Even if one were slightly better than the other overall, the variety is well worth it. I'd rotate as many of the varieties as you can, really. Variety is key in ANY kind of diet.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Aren't they both made by Diamond? I would say they are on the same level personally. But I dunno a whole lot about Canidae other than reading the bags at work.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

i think you should rotate as well. Your dog probably will love getting a new food every month, plus it's healthier for him. Canidae grain free ALS has 34% protein and 3900 kcals and TOTW has 32% protein and about 3700 kcals. Pretty close. I even rotate the 2 lower protein formulas with good results. My dog likes them all.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

meggels said:


> Aren't they both made by Diamond? I would say they are on the same level personally. But I dunno a whole lot about Canidae other than reading the bags at work.


Diamond makes it for canidae, but it's not a diamond food. It's made by canidae guidelines.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

im not a fan of any of the other TOTW formulas. before today i thought high prairie and wetlands were equal i nquality..with wetlands being preferred cause ijust feel like retrievors have a natural taste for birds. however after reading the ingridients more in depth today, i notice wetlands is the only formula to use fat instead of canola oil. it also doesnt have potato protein lie the sierra mountain does. although i hope its not getting its proteins fro megg product

i emailed totw yesterday with like 7 questions, but they never replied to me. i wanted to mainly know what the oldest a bag can be(sell by date) that is naturox perserved as opposed to eth.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Diamond makes it for canidae, but it's not a diamond food. It's made by canidae guidelines.


ive tried telling so many people here that. a thank yo for u.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thinking of rotating to totw to give shane some new protein.


high prairie Protein: 32% Fat: 18%
Calories: 3,719 kcal/kg (370 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

Ingredients
Bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


streamrotein: 25% Fat: 15%
Calories: 3,600 kcal/kg (360 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

Ingredients
Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

wetlands
Protein: 32% Fat: 18%
Calories: 3,750 kcal/kg (375 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

Ingredients
Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

sierra
Protein: 25% Fat: 15%
Calories: 3,611 kcal/kg (338 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

Ingredients
Lamb, lamb meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, potato protein, roasted lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and source of vitamin E) dried chicory root, taurine, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> im not a fan of any of the other TOTW formulas. before today i thought high prairie and wetlands were equal i nquality..with wetlands being preferred cause ijust feel like retrievors have a natural taste for birds. however after reading the ingridients more in depth today, i notice wetlands is the only formula to use fat instead of canola oil. it also doesnt have potato protein lie the sierra mountain does. although i hope its not getting its proteins fro megg product
> 
> i emailed totw yesterday with like 7 questions, but they never replied to me. i wanted to mainly know what the oldest a bag can be(sell by date) that is naturox perserved as opposed to eth.


They use to have chicken fat as a preservative, in the praire and pacific formulas. They changed to canola oil, at the same time they printed on the bag, that they use pure water. I wish they would of stuck with chicken fat. I really don't like the canola oil either:frown:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

pure water?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

They say on the bags that they use purified water. Basically filtered tap water:biggrin: I don't know why they put that on the bag


----------

